# Newbie substrate question



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

Okay, I have a 90G tropical community tank, that was going to be lightly planted with Java Ferns and Mosses. Now I think it qualifies as medium to heavily planted and getting more so. Do I need to worry about my substrate?

I have 2" of small brown gravel covered by an 1" of medium size river rock looking gravel. Should I add anything? Flourite? Sand?

I do not wish to rip out what is in there, just wondering if I should add and mix in. Sand would obviously settle into the small gravel.

Tank has Xmas Moss wall, Cryptos, Ludwigias, Rotala, Java Fern, and a few other I can't remember at the moment.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

if you're happy with the look of the substrate you have now, i would keep it. you just have to ensure you're providing sufficient lighting, especially for the ludwigia and rotala, and nutrients. the crypts and java fern will fair pretty well in low light conditions.

if you do want to replace the substrate, you can go with flourite, eco-complete, or ADA. the eco and ADA have added nutrients in them, and people who use them have great success. but people have just as good success with flourite as well. you just, again, have to ensure sufficient/proper nutrients.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

You can use what you have, but you may want to consider feeding the roots of the crypts with something.


----------

